# Ed Harp  Ohio River Guide



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Has anybody on this site had any dealings with Ed Harp? I believe that he is the Webmaster for http://www.theohioriver.com and he is from Georgetown, Ohio. He offers a multimedia CD on his website for the sale price of $14.95. It is said to include: &#8220;Complete Ohio River information, including complete Navigation Charts-all 981 miles of the River, articles, photos, pool analysis, and commentary by experienced Ohio River anglers&#8221;.

I sent him a Check to purchase the CD in November and still have not heard back from this guy. I have exhausted all of my resources when it comes to trying to get a hold of this guy. I have tried the U.S. Mail, E-mail, and by telephone. I know it is only a matter of $15.00. I don&#8217;t know if I should be mad about not getting the CD, or be sad that maybe something awful happened to him, or that maybe he just flew South for the winter and that he&#8217;ll be back in action in the spring. However, I think that he would have posted something like this on his website. 

I know we have a vast resource in the site that is OGF. So, I was wondering if anybody knows Ed Harp, knows how I can get a hold of him, or what happened to him. Thanks!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Justin, Has the check been cashed?


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

The Check has not been cashed and I think it is like $22.00 to stop payment on a check. So, like I said its basically $15.00 down the drain. I've made worse deals, so I was just curious if anybody knew anything about this guy or had any suggestions of what I could do besides just walking away from the deal. Thanks!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Ed is alive and well Justin. He is also a free lance writer for out door and fishing magazines like Bassmaster. He's actually done a couple of articles on Marcia. My guess is if he didn't cash the check he probably didn't get it for some reason. He's a pretty reputable guy. I'll see him down at the Classic in February. I'll shoot him an email and give him the link to this thread.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> &#8220;Complete Ohio River information, including complete Navigation Charts-all 981 miles of the River, articles, photos, pool analysis, and commentary by experienced Ohio River anglers&#8221;.


If this is what you are looking for try to get a copy of "Fishing the Ohio River" by Mark Hicks (not the Mark Hicks on this site, I checked).
I got this book about 10 years ago and wouldn't part with it for $200.

If you can't find it in print, Summit County Public Library has a copy and his fishing Lake Erie for smallmouth books. Check it out and commadeer someones copier. Mahoning or Trumbull County Libraries should be able to borrow the copy for you if they don't have a copy.
The actual river charts can be purchased from the USACE. You used to be able to download them free from their website but they were removed since 9/11/2001. They show you wing dams underwater pipelines,......
I think you can order the all the pools from Pittsburgh to Markland for about $13.00. Excellent charts.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I 've only interacted with Ed once and that was a few years back, but he seemed like a nice enough guy. He interviewed me for an article on Lake Erie Smallmouth fishing. He was very professional and was very appreciative of the information I offered.

Wes


----------



## cincynick (Feb 3, 2007)

I actually ordered the charts about this time last year. I was a little skeptical, especially since the website has said "under construction" for at least 18mos, but I did send the check and wrote him an email asking for a reply just to acknowledge that I sent the money. Never got a reply but did receive the CD a few weeks later. Not as in depth as I would have liked, but for fiftee bucks, worth it.


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

yeah i got one of his cd's when i was at bass pro shops. he was selling them out of a little stand nice guy, anyway the charts are pretty good i printed them out for markland pool took about 30 pages but is a big help on the river. good luck finding the guy. maybe he will be at the boat show?


----------



## houdini99 (Jan 21, 2008)

Have same issue. Ordered but never received. Check not cashed.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

A good book to buy on the river called Fishing The Ohio River by Mark Hicks its out of print but you can buy on amazon.com that were i got mine and my uncles


----------



## astrocats (Jan 27, 2008)

we also ordered one and have not recived anything tryed to email him didnt get any responce hopefuly we all will recive them when ed gets some time


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

I got my cd last year. It is pretty primitive but better than nothing. Have you tried calling him? 513-646-2041 is the number on his buisness card that came with the cd.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Go here:

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/optm/default.asp?mycategory=41

You can go from that page and find many charts for purchase or to download. I've downloaded all the charts and laminated them. I keep them in my boat for reference and they've come in very handy. 

UFM82


----------

